# Team Photo Pricing



## brian_f2.8 (Mar 10, 2012)

I was asked to do portraits and team photos for a girls hockey travel league. The girls are 14-18. Anyways Im looking for some pricing from others. I have two teams totaling 30 players and team photos for each girl. Im looking for the following, Id like a flat rate and go from there. Id like to receive money that covers me and in return Ill do the shoot. In return the players will all get the following 2-4x6's 2-5x7's and 1-8x10 and 1 team photo. Im figuring each player should have to pay 50$ for all that. If any parent wants more then Ill work with them personally. So here is the total cost

30 players x 50$ = $1500 Is that too much?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 10, 2012)

$2000


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Mar 10, 2012)

are you saying 2k because the 500 would cover my printing? so i walk away with 1500?


----------



## fokker (Mar 10, 2012)

I actually worked in sales for a company who did exactly this, I cant remember exactly how much they charged though. Maybe that's why they fired me...


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 10, 2012)

No.. he is saying $2000.00 because your question is inane and silly! 

You base your prices on your CODB.... and we have no way of knowing what that is for you! What does it cost you to cover your day to day expenses, equipment and liability insurance, studio rent, equipment cost and replacement, CPA fees, taxes, etc....???????  How much do you want to make on top of that as salary?

Oh wait.. you probably don't have any of those things, do you? Or you wouldn't be asking this question!


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Mar 10, 2012)

Um no I dont have any of those issues because I have a real job and do this on the side. Normally I shoot action sports and sell images to teams or publications. I never dealt with just photoshoots. Thanks for your ignorance. Looking at your flickr site you are another amateur, dont act like you know what you are doing.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 10, 2012)

brian_f2.8 said:


> Um no I dont have any of those issues because I have a real job and do this on the side. Normally I shoot action sports and sell images to teams or publications. I never dealt with just photoshoots. Thanks for your ignorance. Looking at your flickr site you are another amateur, dont act like you know what you are doing.



hahaha... you are funny! I don't shoot professionally anymore.. so anything on Flickr is just for fun anyway! I do hope you are reporting your additional income to the feds and such.. so you can pay taxes on it? And if you are running with no insurance, you are an idiot...  it only takes one bad thing to happen and you are toast. I kind of hope that happens!


----------



## Destin (Mar 10, 2012)

brian_f2.8 said:


> Um no I dont have any of those issues because I have a real job and do this on the side. Normally I shoot action sports and sell images to teams or publications. I never dealt with just photoshoots. Thanks for your ignorance. Looking at your flickr site you are another amateur, dont act like you know what you are doing.



I know gibson comes off sounding like a jerk sometimes, but he's well respected around here and I'm willing to defend him. Was he blunt about what he just said? Yeah, he was. But every bit of it was true. Suck it up buttercup.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Mar 11, 2012)

I see no value to his point. I won't comment on income and I don't have insurance. I have no behind the scene cost or CPA fees. If I did stuff like this more often then I could see his point. Most of the time I go to a race or to a game as a second shooter with someone else's equipment. I said this is an unusual type of shoot for me so I'm asking for help not ignorance.  Again thankyou to another person who can't answer my question. I'll ask on sports shooter, they give better results.  Thank you Bitter Jewler for your help I appreciate it.


----------



## KmH (Mar 11, 2012)

You didn't say what size the team photo will be.

Are you indicating you plan to charge a single fee of $1500? What if some of the parents don't want to buy your package?

Like so many "what should I charge" threads, the thread starter seems to have little, if any, business acumen, and doesn't provide enough information for anyone to actually help very much.

You posted your query in the General Shop Talk section and then say you're not actually in the business of doing photography, and/or have no interest in whether you actually make a profit, or not. In which case, what price you charge is pretty much irrelevent.


----------



## CCericola (Mar 11, 2012)

If they accept your bid then ask for a copy of your insurance and background check that the league requires what are you going to do? Actually, scratch that. At $50 you won't get the job anyway.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Mar 11, 2012)

Here is the beauty of this, I dont need to provide anything to anyone, the coach is a friend of mine asking for some help. Its a girls travel leagues One package is 65$ for 2 4x6 2 5x7 1 8x10 and a team photo 1 8x10. If a player does not want to buy the package then an individual team photo is 25$. I think this is a very fair package. I can get prints done very cheap. Essentially if a parent buys the full package photos come out to a lil over 10$ a photo.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Mar 11, 2012)

KmH said:


> You didn't say what size the team photo will be.
> 
> Are you indicating you plan to charge a single fee of $1500? What if some of the parents don't want to buy your package?
> 
> ...



Everyone starts somewhere, I posted here because the description of General Shop Talk says to discuss pricing.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Mar 11, 2012)

Just did some calculating and I can print each player for 5$ at costco if my local place falls through. Kodak would charge 14.66$ for pro color. Id say that this could be a very profitable day.


----------



## CCericola (Mar 11, 2012)

The thing is. In reality it is not up to the coach when it comes down to signing the contract and what you do and don't need. I would contact the league to make sure you have everything you need. You are the guy that teaches at the high school level right? In that case the only thing you may need to get is liability insurance.  What if the parents don't like the photos. Can you afford to refund? What if they want the photos reprinted because of bad color or a bent photo? Can you afford to reprint? How are you protected in case of accidents? And remember they can't force the parents to buy your package. So you are not going to get all 30 players. 

Ok, I really don't want to discourage you. It's just that these are issues that have happened and we need to learn from. Liability insurance is only around 200-300 a year for a 1 million dollar policy. You are insane not to have insurance or a registered business. It doesn't matter if it is part time or not. All this may be mute anyway. I really think your pricing is too high. At one of the seminars at PSPA, they talked about packages. The average package price for what you are offering is $20.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for your input but Im signing a contract with the team soon. There is a 20 player minimum or the team kicks in the rest. Thats not to say that just 20 people would want just a team photo but it could be so I am guaranteed a minimum of 500$ even if its just one photo. Id say I got a nice set up. This doesnt always happen but soak it up.

Yes I teach high school, yes I can afford a refund no worries here. 

As for insurance, Ill have to look into that.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Costco?


----------



## CCericola (Mar 11, 2012)

brian_f2.8 said:


> Thanks for your input but Im signing a contract with the team soon. There is a 20 player minimum or the team kicks in the rest. Thats not to say that just 20 people would want just a team photo but it could be so I am guaranteed a minimum of 500$ even if its just one photo. Id say I got a nice set up. This doesnt always happen but soak it up.
> 
> Yes I teach high school, yes I can afford a refund no worries here.
> 
> As for insurance, Ill have to look into that.



So the team is buying team photos no matter what? I guess I missed that detail. Was it in your first post? 
Anyway, I think you would do much better getting your prints through MpixPro or Millers or even Mpix. They also offer other sports items if you are interested in offering them.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Mar 11, 2012)

yep its a nice gig just wanted to make sure the $ is correct with the going rate and id be interested to see what others would charge

costco has nice stuff, very good canvas work


----------

